# Meguiars is having a detailing class in Tampa, Fla



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

Meguiars is having a detailing class in Tampa, Fla on April 29th. I attended the one they had in Dallas and it was very valuable. Even if you don't use Meguiars products learning how to fix defects is certainly worth the time.

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12015

Thought some of the people in Fla might like to know about it.

Cheers!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info!:cheers


----------

